

Next Gen BASE-T (2.5 and 5 Gbps Ethernet) [pdf] - brooksbp
http://www.ieee802.org/3/cfi/1114_1/CFI_01_1114.pdf

======
brooksbp
tl;dr - Current & next-gen wireless APs saturate 1GbE... 2.5 & 5 Gbps BASE-T
(UTP) Ethernet will be the next step.

Hopefully by the time APs reach 10Gbps (at least 3+ yrs?) 10GBASE-T will be
more affordable.

